# HELP ! turbo problem



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

look at the thread called: JWT ECU is here. help me please!!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i replied to that one... I think you have a leak in your piping...

also your timing is wrong it should be at 10 not 15 w/ the JWT ecu.

NM, just saw you have a SER... stay at 15 then!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you gap down the plugs to .030" ?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

plugs were gaped to 0.30 . i dont know what else to do to


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

relax man, kicking yourself in the head is part of the fun...

so explain exactly in detail how the car is running now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> plugs were gaped to 0.30 . i dont know what else to do to


.30 or 0.030"??? There's quite a difference


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry i meant 30 . ok last nigt around 11:47 pm she cranked for the 1st time since the install but would turn right off. after swapping the FPR and setting it to 58psi it idled but loud as hell. everytime i would pull the throttle cable it would rev but start poping and i would get back fire. the car runs and drives but i cant get no boost. we took my friends boost gauge off his RSX and it still read negative boost. another thing is as high as i was reving i should have heard the BOV go off but i didnt. not even when i took it for a test ride at like at 1:30 am waking up all nearby neighborhoods and setting off al kind of alarms  . i removed the 300zx mafs and readapted the se-r one and it felt the same so i put the 300zx back on. I dont wat to buy another turbo or rebuilt this one but i have to think of somthing.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> sorry i meant 30 . ok last nigt around 11:47 pm she cranked for the 1st time since the install but would turn right off. after swapping the FPR and setting it to 58psi it idled but loud as hell. everytime i would pull the throttle cable it would rev but start poping and i would get back fire. the car runs and drives but i cant get no boost. we took my friends boost gauge off his RSX and it still read negative boost. another thing is as high as i was reving i should have heard the BOV go off but i didnt. not even when i took it for a test ride at like at 1:30 am waking up all nearby neighborhoods and setting off al kind of alarms  . i removed the 300zx mafs and readapted the se-r one and it felt the same so i put the 300zx back on. I dont wat to buy another turbo or rebuilt this one but i have to think of somthing.


that still sounds like a leak to me, where do you have the boost/vac gauge plugged into? check the lines for your emissions equipment. its tricky with that stuff because sometimes it opens at partial throttle and if you left one of them unplugged it is a leak but you cannot see it at idle which makes you think there is no leak.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry i havent posted but I can only work on my car on my days off. i came to the conclusion that my turbo is dead. It does not spool and makes a grinding noise in 1st and 2nd. also now it is throwing out white smoke thru the exhaust and near the turbo under the hood. I am going to buy a newly rebuilt turbo. another thing the smell of gasoline is incredible it feels like i am burning excessive levels of fuel.
as for the leeks everything was tight and no leeks were found.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> no leeks were found.


 

Let me know if you find them... I can make a nice soup out of them!

pull the plug and see what color they are. See if you can smell or even see gas in the cylinders... check for soot on the tail pipe... if you are check the orings on the injectors they may be leaking.

The white smoke may be the oil burning from the bad turbo...


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

yea my turbo sucks. and the cabin near the shifter gets my right leg very hot. I think my fourth injector is not working right. I should have just goten a regular t25 or t28 swap and my life would have been a lot easier.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

whats soot?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

soot is unburned fuel in that black crap that sticks to your bumper.

if your injector is leak that is why it runs like crap.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

good news and bad news.
I bought a rebuilt turbo and installed it found out that my car was not idling because there is a intake hose that connects to the intercoler piping .
once evrything was in working order i was in heaven. yesterday,I was on the highway and the car catches speed very quickly. i am boosting 8-10 psi and egt temp was like around 1100-1200 ,oil press was at like 5-10 at idle and 25 on the road. everything was fine until today i turned it on and it felt like it was bogging and it was throwing out white smoke again so i leave to work and within 2 miles i heard back fire and it stopped running i tried to turn it back on and it cranks but would not start, so i had it towed to a friends shop. that 1 day i had it all my worries were gone all i heard was a very loud pssssshhhhhh all thru the day. i also need a new clutch cause the turbo quickly ate up this one. 
any one have any other suggestions of what this might be?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

white smoke? sure it was white and not slightly blue? any oil in the turbo? headgasket probably.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

naa...prolly blown oil seal or shot a turbine possibly. 

buying rebuilt turbos=not the best idea. I have had bad, bad luck with used/rebuilt turbos.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

the smoke was white ,the turbo had not been used since rebuild i saw it and it was perfect and boosted fine , i dont think I was not running the car hard enough for the turbo to blow so quickly. you dont think its another injector? i have one yellow top from a q45 and 3 purple tops from a s14 they all flow 370cc but are not exactly the same .


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think the yellow top from the q is a low impedance injector no? try to get another purple top 370 and test. 

any coolant in your oil or oil in your coolant?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

what about if i use 4 q45 yellow tops instead of the 4 purple tops? no oil in coolant or water in oil.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no if they're low impedance your ecu isn't tuned for it. you have to use the purple tops.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

do you think because 3 of the 4 injectors are high impedence and 1 is low? could it be possible that they are causing conflict?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

this sucks ! more down time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well I don't even know if they yellow top is low impedance so I don't know what would happen if you throw them together... I know one cylinder may run lean if it isn't getting as much fuel as the others... your EGT may be reading an average of all 4 cylinders when in actuality the cylinder the yellow top is in is a lot hotter and you actually did some damage there... then again... all just random thoughts.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fuel burns black anyways...oil burns white...so injectors wouldn't be doin that necessarily.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> fuel burns black anyways...oil burns white...so injectors wouldn't be doin that necessarily.


UNburnt fuel comes out black ;p

hehehe... yeah Mike is right. if you're running rich you'd get that black crap out your exhaust. 

check your plugs, see what shape they're in.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I had some white smoke issue when I upgraded my injectors...The issue for me was the grounding for the MAF. You might want to double check that the maf connections are all secure as once I had that figured out on mine there were no issues. But I have a different setup then you do...Good luck with this.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

but even with a bad injector the car should start , it will not idle properly but it would start, yes? all i know is that the 1 day i was boosting i was so happy  i need it back BAD! that is a very good feeling. I have encountered so many problems along the way that the STRESS levels are high so i need to figure how this will get resolved because if it is somthing aside from the injectors :thumbdwn: ill go crazy.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

today my 2 of my s14 injectors were sent to the guy i bought them from he is gonna replace them for me , so now all i need is some more patience.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

ok my other injectors are on the way. i was reading some previous threads and realized that i never changed the o-rings on my injectors i used the ones that they came with.i am holding a injector in my hand and the big one looks prety snug in there and the small one looks easier to remove. I am going to the dealer tomorrow to buy the small and large injector o-rings. my question is do i just roll the small o-ring over the pintel cap to get it in place and if so should i just lube it with some motor oil or is there a special lube that i must use? as for the big o-ring do i do the same?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

im also gonna swap out my ngk plugs eventhough they are only 1 month old. i think the might be shot.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if the plugs look ok you don't ahve to change them

the orings go over the pintle caps into that little valley where you can see the bright shiny metal. lube them with some petroleum jel before putting them on... ROLL them don't stretch them caveman style to get them over the cap...


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Rodrigo said:


> sorry i meant 30 . ok last nigt around 11:47 pm she cranked for the 1st time since the install but would turn right off. after swapping the FPR and setting it to 58psi it idled but loud as hell. everytime i would pull the throttle cable it would rev but start poping and i would get back fire. the car runs and drives but i cant get no boost. we took my friends boost gauge off his RSX and it still read negative boost. another thing is as high as i was reving i should have heard the BOV go off but i didnt. not even when i took it for a test ride at like at 1:30 am waking up all nearby neighborhoods and setting off al kind of alarms  . i removed the 300zx mafs and readapted the se-r one and it felt the same so i put the 300zx back on. I dont wat to buy another turbo or rebuilt this one but i have to think of somthing.


You will not build boost if the engine has no load on it. If you drive the car and still don't build boost, then you have a problem. Revving should still be clean and strong. Mabe too much fuel pressure?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

lube and roll it is James. :thumbup: i hope this fixes the problem


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

does anyone know what sr20det motor the grey top injectors are? help me !!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

grey top? sure they're not faded purple?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

im possiteve they are grey in color not faded purple. the guy i bought my injectors from is sent me 2 grey ons i just dont know what sr20det moto the ar from.
but lets see. all these are side feed
Red= sr20de 200sx, se-r, 
purple= sr20det silvia s13, s14
yellow or beige= Q45

what about avenier or bluebird injectors? i have neve seen them upclose . anyone got a u12 engine in their car or avenier?
thanks for replying James< u always help a brotha out :thumbup: .


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

ok , more problems  
i installed brand new 370cc inj, and now my idling is not quite right it jumps from 600-700 up to 1000-1100 . i dont know what else to do help. turbo was fine . inj# 4 dumped fuel into my cylinder so i did an oil change and cleaned the pulgs what can this be?????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

did you replace the injector o rings when you put in the new injectors?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

James said:


> did you replace the injector o rings when you put in the new injectors?


yes i did.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Need to see your car man. I can guess forever at little things but its easier when I can look at it. 

I can't remember but have you tried changing O2 sensors? Checked your TPS is functioning and set properly?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

yea i changed both o2 sensors and i havent checked the TPS. I wish i can let you see my car. Miami is a very popular place with plenty of SE_R powered Nissans but it seems no one has a little bit of time to help.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

still in the weeds 2 hurricanes later and going on a month without my car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go to andreas miko's shop


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

do you got a # i can call or address.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go over to the sr20forum.com ........i'm surprised you haven't gone there yet they can tell you how to get a hold of him


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

i visit the site every now and then but since i have not had my car i have had no time. I go to school full time and im working 40+ hours a week my only day off is sunday . Mike, I am telling you that the last couple of months have been 2 of the worst months of my life. so many diffrent things have happend that caused a numurous amount of problems besides my car that i dont know what else can go wrong. I will search for his # 
thanks man
Rodrigo


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you post asking over there for his number I'm sure he can help you.

or a member named Fast91SE-R, his name is Serban, tell him chimmike sent you..he might be able to help you as well. There's a whole crew of turbo SR20s in Miami.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

TURBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 finally solve all the problems im gonna borrow my friends camera to post some pics. Man is it sweet boostin 8 lbs but some times spikes to 9 lbs .


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what was the problem?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

the JWT ecu was very rough at idle and on a wideband runs rich then lean and back and forth , so i bought a black apexi safc to fix that problem and it did. also i lowerd the fuel press to 50 psi instead of 58 as recomended by jwt. I know that jwt recomends not to use a apexi safc, but i had no choice. my clutch is gone so i installed a new one , from the company that i work for and DAMM is that car out of control. but then another sitiuation arose my gears grind because i think i need a spacer for the clutch cable. i also replaced the rear main seal ,ball joints and motor mounts while the tranny was down.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
the boost is out of control. i can drive normal and i basicaly control the boost with my foot beacuse i want a constant 8lbs and depending on how hard i throtle it the boost raises to like 13-15 lbs of boost. i dont know if my profec b is not working right or if i just cant figure it out. any opinions?

I went thru a full tank of gas in 1 day and gave me about 210 miles to the tank which sucks.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks chimminke , serban has been a great help to me allways. sorry for not writin sooner my computer is in my ex-fiance house and we dont live together anymore. unfortunatly she says i love that car and dog more than her. (ithink she was right) i only have access to the internet at school so bare with me .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

glad to hear you got it all fixed.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

what do you think about the over boosting issue?


----------

